# MTB inner tubes



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys, pretty sure there's still a few people interested in cycling/MTB.

I have pumped my tyres up on my bike that I haven't used for over a year, then when I sit on it the tyre wall looks all creased and the tyre goes flat a fair bit.

I have put 100psi and it still does the same, so I'm under the impression I need new inner tubes?

I have only used the bike <10 times.

Any recommendations or a way to solve the problem?


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

You definitely don't need 100psi in a mountain bike tyre! 30 max, unless you're really heavy. 

Sounds like either the tube is punctured or the valve is broken. Either way it's a simple job or replacing the inner tube. 

That assumes it has inner tubes and not tubeless? 

D


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea when I went to blow them it had around 30 psi but it still went flat when I sat on it. Surely not the valve if it's holding air in? 

It's a Voodoo Hoodoo, I'm sure it has a inner tube.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not a bad bike that 

Yeah it'll have a tube


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any ideas on which new tubes I should be looking at?


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

You'll get good but cheap inner tubes on Wiggle online.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

dezzy said:


> You'll get good but cheap inner tubes on Wiggle online.


Yup wiggle is where I got mine from, even though I ran a tubless set up I always used inner tubes as a back up. Even then I only ran about 32psi on my downhill bike.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

The Voodoo range are good bikes but halfords scrimps on things that the customer can't see. And one of these is both inner tubes and rim strips/tape they are really cheap Chinese [email protected]
I had the same issue with a Voodoo MTB changing both the inner tubes and rim tape solved this, also putting a dash of Stans no tubes tyre sealant will help with future punctures. 
:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking at the rim tape, do you no if the hoodoo is narrow or wide tyres?

Does it just line the inner tyre before I put new inner tube in?


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Rim tape prevents the end of the spokes from touching the inner tube and potentially puncturing it.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Depending on what year your voodoo is 2012-2014 model (red) these have 26" wheels 2015 model (pastel blue) these have 27.5 wheels.
All you have do is take the tyre and inner tube out and then measure the width of the rim tape, you use this and the size of the wheel to get the size of rim tape you need.
:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I suppose I should of learnt how to inflate a presta valve then I wouldn't of needed to purchase new tubes!!

And there is rim tape already in there :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Matt. said:


> Well I suppose I should of learnt how to inflate a presta valve then I wouldn't of needed to purchase new tubes!!
> 
> And there is rim tape already in there :thumb:


Look into crank brothers wheels when you upgrade, no need for rim tape with them, best set I've ever owned.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Matt. said:


> Well I suppose I should of learnt how to inflate a presta valve then I wouldn't of needed to purchase new tubes!!
> 
> And there is rim tape already in there :thumb:


Problem is the rim tape from factory is really poor quality it's like a really hard plastic similar to the bands they put on pallets.
A good and fairly cheap rim tape is made by Vittoria, previous to this I was constantly getting pinch flats which due to the factory rim tape slicing into the inner tube. 
:thumb:


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

whats an innertube?

I've got gorrilla tape in my wheels which also allows you to go tubeless. not had a puncture in years.


----------

